# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Khám phá huyền thoại dubai

## forumvtvc

Cùng với người láng giềng Abu Dhabi đều nằm bên bờ vịnh Ba Tư, Dubai là  một tiểu quốc chiếm lĩnh vị trí quan trọng trong khối Các tiểu vương  quốc Ả Rập thống nhất (UAE). Khởi hành vàp dịp này, trong lúc Việt Nam  đang vào xuân thì bên kia vùng Vịnh đây là quãng thời gian mát mẻ nhất  trong năm ở vùng đất nổi tiếng khô cằn và nóng bức, hầu như quanh năm.  Tuy nhiên, sự khắc nghiệt của thiên nhiên chính là sự tương phản làm nổi  bật bức tranh cuộc sống sôi động và xã hội thịnh vượng ở xứ dầu mỏ vùng  Trung Đông này.

     Thành phố biển xinh đẹp Dubai được đánh giá là một trong những thành  phố an toàn nhất thế giới, là trung tâm tài chính hàng đầu ở khu vực  Trung Đông, là “thành phố mua sắm của Trung Đông”. Dubai còn được mệnh  danh “vương quốc du lịch” theo đúng nghĩa của nó, bởi không chỉ là thành  phố thu hút lượng khách du lịch đứng thứ 8 trên thế giới, Dubai trở nên  giàu có như ngày nay là nhờ vào nguồn thu từ du lịch, bên cạnh sự đóng  góp lớn của ngành bất động sản. Như bước ra từ trong thế giới những câu  chuyện cổ tích xứ Ả Rập, Dubai từ lâu đã thành miền đất hứa, thu hút rất  nhiều người nước ngoài đến làm việc, sinh sống và du lịch.

 

 

 

     Vùng đất của những dòng chảy chậm của con sông Dubai Creek mang trong  mình bao điều kỳ bí và nay là vùng đất vàng với những công trình kiến  trúc hàng đầu. Nhô lên từ một bán đảo nhân tạo, khách sạn Burj Al Arab  hình cánh buồm tráng lệ cao 321m nổi tiếng khắp thế giới về sự xa hoa  tột bậc và được xem là “khách sạn 7 sao” đầu tiên trên thế giới.  Tháp Burj Khalifa ở Dubai hiện đang là tòa nhà cao nhất thế giới với độ  cao 828m. Và ốc đảo Dubai Silicon - một công viên công nghệ vi điện  tử hiện đang được phát triển ở Dubai giống như “thung lũng Silicon” nổi  tiếng của Hoa Kỳ.

     Bên cạnh bề nổi của nó, tham gia chương trình tour này, bạn còn có dịp  khám phá một Dubai quyến rũ với nền văn hóa đa dạng và những sắc màu địa  phương đặc trưng, không trộn lẫn của tiểu quốc vùng Trung Đông. Bạn sẽ  ghé thăm Jebel Ali - cảng nhân tạo lớn nhất thế giới, cùng trải nghiệm  loại hình “buýt nổi” đặc trưng ở Dubai. Một Dubai xưa dần hiện ra khi  bạn lang thang vào khu phố cổ Bastakiya, thăm pháo đài Al Fahidi 150  tuổi – công trình xưa nhất Dubai, nay là một phần của Bảo tàng Dubai.  Vào sâu trong sa mạc Ả Rập, bạn thỏa sức khám phá sa mạc cát chứa  nhiều san hô tuyệt đẹp hay tham gia những trò chơi mạo hiểm – Desert  safari tour và thưởng thức điệu nhạc Ả Rập nhẹ nhàng, xem chương trình  múa bụng truyền thống đầy quyến rũ của các cô gái Ả Rập.

     Đến “thành phố vàng” – mệnh danh khác của Dubai, bạn không thể bỏ qua  chuyến tham quan chợ vàng “the gold Souk” ở khu Deira, nơi tập trung gần  250 cửa hiệu vàng bán lẻ, trưng bày đủ loại trang sức vàng từ cổ xưa  đến hiện đại. Và lần lượt khám phá các khu “Fake City” ở Karama, “Wafi  City” ở Bur Dubai “City Center”, bạn sẽ hiểu vì sao Dubai được du khách  quốc tế gọi là “thành phố mua sắm của Trung Đông”. Tấm thảm mang hoa văn  Ả Rập, thiết bị Audio và Video, máy hình, nước hoa, mỹ phẩm, vàng,  trang sức và đá quý… là những gì bạn có thể sở hữu làm vật kỷ niệm cho  chuyến đi ngập tràn cảm xúc này.

     Hành trình tour còn đưa bạn đến thủ đô Abu Dhabi, thành phố lớn nhất và  thịnh vượng nhất UAE, tham quan làng Di sản, cung điện Emirates, cung  điện Rulers Palace, băng qua con đường  dọc bờ biển Abu Dhabi ấn tượng  hướng tới đê chắn sóng trải dài ra biển. Và bạn sẽ tận mắt nhìn thấy sức  sống kỳ diệu tại những công viên, nơi hoa nở rộ trên vùng đất trước đây  là sa mạc khô cằn. *Thông tin tour tham khảo
*
 
TOUR “*DUBAI – ABU DHABI*" (5 ngày)
    Giá trọn gói: *33.990.000 VND/khách
*Ngày khởi hành gần nhất: *14/12/2012*
*
Liên hệ:*

 *Vietravel – 190 Pasteur, P.6, Q.3, TP.HCM* 
    Tel: *(08) 3822 8898 - Ext: 155 (Ms. Đoan Linh)* 
*Và các trung tâm, chi nhánh Vietravel trên toàn quốc* *
    Hoặc truy cập mạng bán tour trực tuyến: www.travel.com.vn*

----------


## thientai206

hic, nhìn đẹp lung linh

----------

